# autorun datei



## ime (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte gern eine autorun-datei für eine Cd-rom erstellen, die die index.htm Datei meiner dort gespeicherten Webseite beim Einlegen der CD startet.

Dafür habe ich bisjetzt folgendes Skript:

[autorun]
open=[Datei]
icon=[Dein Icon]

Meine Frage: was ist mit dem Icon gemeint?

danke
ime


----------



## stephsto (6. Juli 2005)

HAllo,

also bei Datei gibst du index.htm an und bei Icon kannst du ein Icon also ein kleines Bild angeben, das zum Beispiel im Explorer beim CD-Laufwerk angezeigt wird.


----------



## ime (6. Juli 2005)

danke

soll index.htm in eckigen Klammern stehen ?


----------



## stephsto (7. Juli 2005)

nein, einfach hinschreiben.


----------



## Azi (31. Juli 2005)

index.htm würde nicht funktionieren, es muss eine ausführbare Datei sein. Nimm am Besten eine Batchdatei, in der die index.htm geöffnet werden soll.


----------

